# Snowfoam, do we view it differently?



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have been a member of DW for a reasonable time. When I joined there were lots of threads suggesting snowfoam alone could clean a car. If it did not work, you needed a Kranzle! Having a decent pw I never subscribed to that after trying a couple of the super foams at the time.

Typically, I always needed to follow up with the TBM and still do. In the end I just put it down to different levels of satisfaction and perhaps some reviews were a little optimistic.

More recently there are many threads which suggest snowfoam does not fully clean a car, especially when newbies ask about it.

Do people think it is now generally accepted snowfoam has a purpose but is part of the routine as I do? 

I considered this today, the car was filthy, I thought which pre wash shall I use and reached for Magifoam thinking I need "a real good job doing hear!" plus I need to get it finished off . The wind was blowing, there was spray everywhere but it did clean off the surface dirt, as do all my pre washes really, foam or otherwise. As part of the car dried whilst I put the pw away, I could see the cloudy film that remained. TBM sorted that but in the early days I would have questioned why the foam did not do it all.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've always viewed foam as the posh pre wash, it is what it is. Pre wash through a pump sprayer and a good PW rinse off does the same job as foam imho.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Dirty can mean a million different things. To say snow foam will clean a car, could mean a car that's been sat in a sand pit for a week, in which case I'm sure it would do a good job.

I think snow foam was massively over-rated, people would buy it and not want to admit in actual fact it hardly made any difference. I also think that's changed a bit now and now a few people have said it, others will be willing to do so and say it's not the be all and end all of detailing.

Personally I've never been hugely impressed by it, but never had huge expectations of it. I still use it because it doesn't do any harm, and probably loosens dirt of better than a spray of pure water


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I use it to soften all the crud on the car, use it more this time of year with mud, salt, grit etc that coats the car. Probably a pre wash would do just as good a job but I have jet wash out anyway and while it's doing it's job I have time to sort wheels out or have a cuppa


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

To me a good pre wash and rinse is very important as well as snow foam, I have that piece of mind that most of the muck is gone and I am just left with a thin film of dirt ready for the 2BM. I would never wash my car without a good pre wash and snow foaming first.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

my view is it dont remove as much dirt as i would like but i will always foam or or citrus before touching the paint, got to be a good thing:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Snow foam is an exercise in optical bull**** for TFR it looks good yeah but TFR does the same job


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

I haven't been on here very long and fairly new to detailing, before a quick one bucket wash was ok by me, since changing cars I am keen to do the best job, so I began pre washing with snow foam, started with af Avalanche now using Meguiars hyperwash, I can say without a doubt that the snow foam softens and loosens dirt and bug splatter which makes the two bucket wash much easier, I certainly wouldn't snow foam and then leave it, a proper wash is defo needed after, I notice a difference when washing now as the mitt glides over the paintwork where before you could feel the grit still on the car, love Meguiars by the way great foam:thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have BH Autofoam and Carchem Snow foam but I'm in the process of buying some Power Maxed TFR to use as a prewash as I'm not convinced snow foaming the car is really getting that clean before the 2bm routine.

Saying that, there does seem to be a lot more grime on the roads along with road salt from the gritters so I guess there's only so much cleaning that snow foam can do alone.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I find as others have said removes most of the heavier grittier paticles that would more than likely induce swirls if removed with a mitt. Works for me anyway and if the weather is not great I sometimes dont handwash every time.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Big boy's toy - and at this time of year citrus per-wash isn't the answer either!
You need a shampoo or cleaner that will nourish the surface, not strip it of its
protective oils...

As with polishing, start with the least aggressive first. It might surprise you!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

My opinion, for what its worth, is that you can spray a variety of pre-washs / TFR's / Snowfoams / any other soapy liquid over a car and you will get some degree of a "touchless" wash which will clean the car up to some extent.

*But* you will always be left with a light film of dirt on the car which can only be removed by a physical touch with a wash mitt / sponge.

So there is a place for these touchless techniques as either a starting point to a full clean or as a quick maintenance wash to bring the worst of the dirt off.

As far as I can see, snowfoam is just shampoo or TFR with added suds to make it cling ?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

My personal opinion is this,

There are two ways to view the "snow foam alone could clean a car" 

Either by a touchless wash method or a normal hand wash method.

Via a touchless method - NO

Via a hand wash method - Yes 
I have washed a fair amount of cars in my time, by using only snow foam on the panels, but this has been due to a few things. 

A) The car having wax applied
B) not being greatly dirty
C) always pressure rinsing the car before I foam.

Now after the above have been completed there are a few ways to complete the following, either by washing panel by panel, or by foaming the entire car and then going for it.
I prefer the panel by panel method, it works for me.

So my 5p's worth, can you wash a car by using just Snow foam, Yes, in my opinion you can and it works great.

Do I use this wash method every time, NO. I believe its for very well maintained cars, or for cars that have an owner with the 'I don't care how it's done I just want it cleaned attitude' (for those that clean vehicles for a living) 

I may put a video up at some point, but don't hold me to it


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

leehob,

exactly the same for me - I have a black car and we all know what that's like 

I would not clean the car (during the winter especially) without some kind of pre wash and I prefer to snow foam instead of citrus/tfr spray

AllenF - not getting in to an argument with you (do I look stooped ) I know better, but I use AS ultramousse and on the label it is described as a high foaming TFR, I accept that's what it is, a TFR that can be used as a stage of the cleaning process, not a miracle product.

we wash trucks at work with a TFR first, then a wash and wax second and believe me, you cant get any further from detailing than these guys (long handled brush anyone?)


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Conversely to the trend of the thread so far, i actually found BH Autofoam to be pretty good at cleaning.

Not 100%, but still surprisingly effective, not sure if its any indication but it brings back some decent beading from the FK 1000P too.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm surprised the difference in a few snow foams I've tried some and they have been rubbish, others so so some pretty good 

This time of year snow foam won't do much to be honest so I Also cow the car

Summer time I droo the cpw as the car isn't so dirty and the foam gets shot of the dust better for me than just pw it.

I don't expect too much from snow foam but I've got tge kit and it don't cost that much to buy the foam


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I bought a lance and some foam and its great fun but tbh it does nothing that you can't do with some tfr and a PW. I only ever use it in the if the car is proper minging to assist in the pre-wash stage.


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm only a recent convert to Snowfoam, as for the last 12 months I would use either VP Citrus Pre-Wash or BH Autofoam through a 5L Hozelock Pump Sprayer as my pre-wash, and was more than happy with it.

But seeing as though I already had some BH Autofoam, I thought I would buy a Snowfoam Lance and give it a go.

From my experience ( and that is very limited ) I think Snowfoaming gives a marginally cleaner surface over VPCPW / BHAF through the pump sprayer, I've found there is less road film left on the car after a good Snowfoam.

Maybe this is down to the 10/15 min dwell times, with the cleaning chemicals having more time to do there work, rather than a watery pre-wash just running off the paint surface in pretty quick time.

This is just my personal experience, and I'm quite sure some will disagree. But for me, a 2BM will always be needed after a pre-wash, whether that be a Snowfoam or whatever pre-wash you choose to use.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I also use it always when friends are round as they get all giddy about snow foam :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

20vKarlos said:


> I also use it always when friends are round as they get all giddy about snow foam :lol:


 Well there is that aspect to Snowfoaming also !!

I have generally settled on using pre-wash through a 5L pump sprayer as it does a great job without all the mess ... but ... some times I just look at the foam lance and think " _Yeeee haaaa !!_ " :lol::lol::lol:

BTW, some of the cheaper wash n wax shampoos create absolutely biblical amounts of foam if you glug a goodly amount into the foam lance bottle :devil:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I have never looked at my car thinking because it's so dirty I need to use a pre wash to loosen all the dirt. I find with the protection from polish,wax and QD using a good quality shampoo along with a good pad/mitt removes the dirt from my car easily no matter how dirty it is. I have never used a pre wash and don't plan on doing so either due to the above.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Lowiepete said:


> Big boy's toy - and at this time of year citrus per-wash isn't the answer either!
> You need a shampoo or cleaner that will nourish the surface, not strip it of its
> protective oils...
> 
> ...


Hi Steve

As you know I respect everything you say so I'm not arguing

The valet pro cpw says doesn't strip wax on the bottle, but I'm thinking its citrus, which is known to degrease and surely wax is a grease ?? Or am I just confused, but valet pto seems to think it's doesnt

Ta muchly county neighbour


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> BTW, some of the cheaper wash n wax shampoos create absolutely biblical amounts of foam if you glug a goodly amount into the foam lance bottle :devil:


I recently tried AG Pressure Wash at 600ml AGPW / 400ml warm water, it produced EPIC foam :doublesho it was so thick, that after pressure washing off it wouldn't break down and I had to sweep it into a bucket to get rid of it.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Read all your responses and thanked them because they were all useful with experience supporting rationale.
So far, I think the trend is pretty much on par with what I said.


I agree that it is best to use a soft product on the car to protect lsp but I have never had any issue using the products I do and luckily have time to top up if needed. I have been using Demon wash most of the last year, via the lance, rinse then a quick spray over again and left on the surface. In the bucket, used Demon as well. I have had the Magifoam longer than I care to say. 

I also find in summer foam does not dry as fast as cpw on a warmer surface using the above method but there are ways to work with most products.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

XtrailAndy said:


> I recently tried AG Pressure Wash at 600ml AGPW / 400ml warm water, it produced EPIC foam :doublesho it was so thick, that after pressure washing off it wouldn't break down and I had to sweep it into a bucket to get rid of it.


Bit like Magifoam today, completely unecessary mess. Ended up in all the gaps, round the bonnet, tailgate and left on the drive.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

shine247 said:


> Bit like Magifoam today, completely unecessary mess. Ended up in all the gaps, round the bonnet, tailgate and left on the drive.


I've had cg no touch on the drive 12 hours after I've used it


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

I've had magifoam washed off car 4pm still there the next day on footpath outside 10am:doublesho


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I was always on the fence about snow foam and only recently gave into the hype because the lance was on offer at waxstock.

I previously would normally use a citrus prewash through a pump sprayer which removed the heavier dirt particles but I would never say that the car was clean, fast forward to now using the snow foam and honestly it's exactly the same, it does have its uses especially in this weather where it's not possible to wash the car as much or as often as I'd like but to me it's about what wax or coating is under the dirt that helps the dirt not only not stick but make it easier for the snow foam to cut through.

As I've said whether I used the citrus pre wash or snow foam alone I'd never call the car clean


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

I maybe just use snowfoam different but some people around my area either will pressure wash their car, then snowfoam, then pressure wash - DONE.

Or they'll pressure wash, snowfoam, brush, pressure wash - DONE.

I wouldn't ever call it clean that way.. but some obviously let that be enough.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dougnorwich said:


> I've had cg no touch on the drive 12 hours after I've used it


:lol: I have that as well, another Superfoam of the day but I prefer that over the Magifoam.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've used Valetpro ph neutral Snow Foam for the last year or so and its been ok.
Foams up nice and thick if you want it that way, and having a white car, you really can see where the dirt is and how much you remove before the essential 2BM.

Dirty snow foam drops to the floor, so it gets rid of an amount of dirt, but I think in reality a lot is removed by the pressure of the Karcher when rinsing.

I don't always use it, did yesterday and it seemed to renew the beading of the G5 on the glass bizarrely enough.

My Bilt Hamber Auto Foam arrived today, so this coming weekend will see what we think to that.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Joined the hype couple of years ago bought the gear used it once, not impressed.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I think it has a place but its not the solution it's made out to be. For me the best part of it is applying it, it's one of the more fun products to use. I'd say it works pretty effectively but always needs following up with a hand wash. I find it removes most of the dirt and leaves a traffic film behind ready for the hand wash. I use Auto Finesse Avalanche.

Sutty.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Spoony said:


> I've always viewed foam as the posh pre wash, it is what it is. Pre wash through a pump sprayer and a good PW rinse off does the same job as foam imho.


+1 for this, foam is fun and if you are really into something (such as car detailing) why not.:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Never been overly impressed with snow foam if I'm completely honest.
Bought a foam lance some years ago, have used Valet Pro PH Neutral snow foam but didn't see much of a benefit of it over a pre soak and thorough once over with a pressure washer.

It's certainly not the one step way to clean a car without touching it. Will always be a part of the overall wash process for me and far from a wonder product in my eyes.


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

My BH Autofoam doesnt cling to the Wolf's Hard Body on my Juke so at the moment its a pointless excercise for me, Citrus Power does move alot of the grime and does cling to the coating so i use that. I honestly think its has its place in the vast nothingness of detailing, it just depends on the car/protection that its being squirted at for me.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

XtrailAndy said:


> I recently tried AG Pressure Wash at 600ml AGPW / 400ml warm water, it produced EPIC foam :doublesho it was so thick, that after pressure washing off it wouldn't break down and I had to sweep it into a bucket to get rid of it.


AG Pressure Wash is a really good foamer and cleaner. I use around 150 + 350 water for a general wash or 250 + 250 for a "snow foam" wash.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

InfinityLoop said:


> I've had magifoam washed off car 4pm still there the next day on footpath outside 10am:doublesho


Same with Meguiars hyperwash, I have had to stop snow foaming on the road due to leaving about 7 inches of foam at the other side of the cul de sac, couple of funny looks from neighbours, stick to the gravel drive now as it catches the foam b4 it hits the path and road, still on the drive following day though


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Being a newbie I did a lot of reading the forums mainly because of snow foam (which googling snow foam bought me here, so it's not bad at all lol). I was under the impression it was more of a pre-wash to get most of the dirt off the car before getting physical with her. Having used it 3 times now i'm still impressed with the amount it removes. But like us all, I'm sure we're striving to find THE best product and will continue. I will no doubt in the future be trying a citrus pre-wash etc.


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241248


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I tried my Bilt Hamber Auto Foam on Sunday.

I don't think I've been at opposite ends of the spectrum quite as much with one product before.
Initially, after putting about 120ml solution in the foam lance and topping up with warm water, I found the foam to be very thin, no real substance to it at all, it seemed to move down the panels quite quickly, there was little dwelling done.
Bit gutted, had been looking forward to it, was disappointed and left wanting. 

HOWEVER...
When I rinsed with the pressure washer, it was clear that the underlying dirt (on my white car) had been softened and loosened to a point that the car looked almost good to tuck away - it really did look very clean. :thumb:
I did the usual wash with GWash and mitt, rinsed and dried with MF towel and the blaster sidekick.

Straight after, I did the 182. This hadn't been cleaned for two weeks and it had plenty of cross country dirt and motorway miles in that time.
Very gritty, sandpaper like to the touch.

Used a bit more AutoFoam in the lance this time, it foamed up a bit better (will probably try a bit more next weekend) and the results after a 10 minute dwell time was very very acceptable.
The arches, wheels and sills were spotless.
Took it to work yesterday and it really looked like it had been meticulously detailed, when in fact it had a half hour wash after 4pm when the light had faded.
I expected seeing missed bits in the bright sunshine,  but nope, there were no embarrassing areas. 

I've used ValetPro ph neutral the last couple of years and its been ok. More of a fun thing than anything really.

But I would confidently recommend the Bilt Hamber stuff, priced well too.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

XtrailAndy said:


> I'm only a recent convert to Snowfoam, as for the last 12 months I would use either VP Citrus Pre-Wash or BH Autofoam through a 5L Hozelock Pump Sprayer as my pre-wash, and was more than happy with it.
> 
> But seeing as though I already had some BH Autofoam, I thought I would buy a Snowfoam Lance and give it a go.
> 
> ...


I have used several snow foams over the past years and found them ok at cleaning, Tried some VP citrus pre-wash on it the other day quickly through a pressure sprayer and the VP stuff had far more cleaning power. I was extremely surprised at it tbh.

Snow foam has a time and a place IMO, During the summer when its more dust than grime on the paintwork i find it far more effective. In my eyes it is a bit of a gimmick but i still have litres of the bloody stuff to use so shall continue to do so:detailer:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

I like snowfoam for getting the major crud off and it is also nice to foam the car and dispense with your second bucket. I have never had a foam which was touchless although I have read any number of reviews of the popular brand snowfoam which claim that they are perfect. So I think that a lot of the hype has been driven by the fanboy mentaility, there are so many reviews for the popular brands where the posters really shows zero objectivity. It really really shows that you should take reviews with a big pinch of salt, especially where freebies are involved.


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

James_R said:


> I tried my Bilt Hamber Auto Foam on Sunday.
> 
> I don't think I've been at opposite ends of the spectrum quite as much with one product before.
> Initially, after putting about 120ml solution in the foam lance and topping up with warm water, I found the foam to be very thin, no real substance to it at all, it seemed to move down the panels quite quickly, there was little dwelling done.
> ...


That's exactly where I'm going to be heading when my Valet Pro runs out, there was a snow foam test on here and Bill Hambers stuff came out on top. (the looking completely clean car can be backed up by photos from that thread)

I also realised to spray the foam on a dry car without pressure washing it first has much more of an effect at cleaning. I had been going very wrong with this for a while with poor results but now I'm so happy with the job it does I bought a 15m qwasher rubber hose as I've been using it so much.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

alcarp said:


> ...I'm so happy with the job it does I bought a 15m qwasher rubber hose as I've been using it so much.


Now you've got me looking at something else :speechless

I think mines 6m or 8m something like that, but a 15m one would save me pulling the PW over countless times :wall:


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

James_R said:


> Now you've got me looking at something else :speechless
> 
> I think mines 6m or 8m something like that, but a 15m one would save me pulling the PW over countless times :wall:


Haha there's always something else in detailing isn't there!

I just have my pressure washer permanently setup at the side of the garage door then all I have to do is pull the hose out, it's so much better and it lyes flat on the floor and doesn't curl up etc like the standard plastic hoses.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I've stuck with VP PH Neutral Advanced foam for some time now and works well for me. Decent pre cleaner and works well as a wheel cleaner through a pump sprayer. 

Doesn't make a mess of my drive either which is a bonus.

It works equally well used through a large pump sprayer as a pre wash but it isn't as much fun 

On my old garage queen I could get away with a bucket-free wash using BH foam only 1-2 times each wash. Rinse and then dry BUT the car did minimal mileage and usually got washed pretty much every time I drove it - and it had about a zillion coats of wax on it too.


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi guys,

been having a read through and i'm now a bit lost.

I was all set to buy a Karcher K4 and a snow foam lance and join the snow foam party. However, i have also been reading about the power maxed TFR and how good it is etc.

So i'm a bit stuck. I can't decide if i should buy the TFR and be grateful i've saved a good wedge of money, or should i revert back to the original plan and buy a power wash and foam?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Im a recent foam convert.

Indebated if to go for one or not for ages but took the plunge.

Its fantastic. 
Does it remove dirt? Yes deffinetly on a very muddy car so yes it works.
Did it leave it 100% clean? No but its a pre wash so i didnt expect it too but it made it 90% cleaner which was more than i expected.infact i then just bought it in and left it like that because it was getting dark and cold.

Does it remove the same as vp citrus via a pump sprayer? Im not sure..maby the same? Either way i rate it and glad i went for it.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Common sense tells me that snow foam / prewash / TFR will never clean the car properly . Realistically it will remove a lot of the crud ready for a contact wash . I would never wash my car without a Pre wash of some kind


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Remember guys snow foam has never been designed for it to be a touchless wash.


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

gerz1873 said:


> Common sense tells me that snow foam / prewash / TFR will never clean the car properly . Realistically it will remove a lot of the crud ready for a contact wash . I would never wash my car without a Pre wash of some kind


granted, i think that was exactly the consensus of the thread. 

I just can't decide if i should invest in the equipment to snow foam, or if i'm wasting money and i should buy TFR with a pump sprayer.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I am relative newcomer to snowfoam and i think it is great stuff, the fact that water in the bucket after washing is alot cleaner than it used to be before i used snowfoam indicates that it removes alot of dirt prior to touching the bodywork with a mitt etc, so lessens any possible contaminant damage.

It is also great in summer when the car isnt especially dirty, but has a covering of dust, fly/bug squash and due to where i live, tree sap and bird shizzle...a foaming, 10 min dwell and blast off does the job, with no need to get the buckets and mitt out.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

APS said:


> granted, i think that was exactly the consensus of the thread.
> 
> I just can't decide if i should invest in the equipment to snow foam, or if i'm wasting money and i should buy TFR with a pump sprayer.


I used to snow foam then, my power washer died sold my lance and now use Valet pro citrus Pre wash in a Mesto pump sprayer and although not as much fun as snow foam it's gives results on a par


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

APS said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> been having a read through and i'm now a bit lost.
> 
> ...


Being a newbie i jumped on the snow foam band wagon, and wasn't disappointed. Reading everything i read about TFR etc i think i still would have gone for snow foam. For me it's worked great and does give a little fun factor.

Would I try TFR in the future ... sure


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

I just wonder whether i really need a snow foam lance as such. I keep on top of the car cleaning, and it's never longer than a week between washes, 90% of the time it will get a mid-week wash as well as a weekend going over, so i started to question whether just a good pre-cleaner would be enough to lift the dirt sufficiently.

I'm quite happy to go and spend the money on a pressure washer and foam lance, so it's not penny pinching, just not sure if it's necessary?


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

I only use snowfoam as a means of putting soap on my car. I just pressure rinse or if really bad , prewash (g101) or (citrus type) and then pressure rinse. I then smoother the car in foam and use 1 bucket of clean water and rinse mitt after every panel or so. My car is always waxed, so nothing stick to it, so this wash method works very well.


----------



## savbmw (Jan 19, 2015)

I have recently started to snow foam and I can really notice the difference over a bucket wash alone. I pre wash the lower half of the car with citrus pre wash, then rinse with the pw. I use ultimate snow foam and then rinse again - at this stage the car looks great but I finish off with a 2 bw just to be sure! If I have time I will finish with BH QD spray which seems to seal in a great shine. I love the idea that the snow foam really covers the car and softens and removes the majority of the road grime. It's definitely part of the cleaning routine for me.


----------



## CPM1 (Jan 20, 2013)

I stopped using a citrus pre wash recently (disappointing results) and have gone back to using snow foam. I'm really pleased I've made the switch.
Here are some photos
Door panel before-







Snow foamed







Result after 1st power wash







If you look closely you'll see where I didn't rinse the door properly.
Door panel after 2nd snow foaming and power wash







I didn't need to 2BW after 2 layers of snow foaming. I left the car as it was.
I'm really pleased I've gone back to snow foam


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

last month i used snowfoam for the first time in about 2 months as i made the switch to valet pro citrus pre wash from a pump sprayer.
i just wanted to use the last of my magifoam and fancied a change, used it on our touareg which is a pain to dry as its huge.
when it came to drying the car i was in a foul mood as i forgot how much mess foam makes!
there was foam everywhere, in the boot recess, in the engine bay, doors.
i use a sidekick metro blaster and the foam was just making more work for me, then i decided i'm sticking to valet pro pre wash.


----------

